# Target Market



## PartyClothes

Hi 

What is the typical profile of a person that purchases t-shirts from you? Gender, Age, etc.... Are the demographics any different when selling online vs. at a flea market or on the sidewalk of a big city?


----------



## Rodney

The target market will differ depending on what "theme" of t-shirt you sell (funny, fashion, vintage, music, etc).


----------



## lorena

my target for the fleamarket is, hispanic, male and female..

then I have kids shirts, and I think the moms and grandmas are the ones who buy the shirts for the kids. 

then at my day job (I work in a government office) 
My target is female in there 50 and up. 



I have heard that the fleamarket is not such a good place to buy cuz of the other vendors that sell their shirts for $3.

but I have not tried it. 

Lorena


----------



## Agotlib

I did a "Craft Show" down the shore this summer. Even though this is not your typical flea market, people still expected to pay nothing for a t-shirts.

Aimee


----------



## DirtyJerseys

Agotlib said:


> I did a "Craft Show" down the shore this summer.


Hey Aimee

Where abouts down the shore did you sell? We did a flea market in Lakewood and it was horrible. Any other places in Jersey where you have sold out of that you would recommend going to or steering away from?

Sorry for all the questions, last one tho, where out of Jersey are you based?  

Thanks


----------



## insanedrifter

Im targeting male and females ages 15-27 with fasionable,vintage,musician,and automotive style shirts


----------



## Vtec44

Fun, artistic, rebellious, & trendy males/females 18-28.


----------

